# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Painting PVC pipe

## cas.crash25

I'd like to change the colour of my PVC piping on the exterior of the house. What is the best type of paint to use, and what kind of preparation is required?
Thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## Danny

I clean it then use ESP, then outdoor paint. Has always worked well.

----------


## cas.crash25

Thanks Danny, ifyou saw the colour my pipes are now, I'm sure you would understand my desire to change them  :Smilie: 
Is any outdoor paint OK? Or is there one in particular that you have used?

----------


## Danny

I'm not a painter but l work with small PVC pressure pipe and 100 mm pipe that we use for first flush units. We always paint the first flush pipe and the regulations now state that PVC pressure pipe should be painted if exposed to UV. Others on this forum would know better than me what the better quality paints are but l always use Solar Guard simply because l know the name.  
I have 3 highly exposed painted flush units, 2 on a west wall (including a painted 90 mm PVC downpipe) at my home and they have changed very little in appearance over the past 4-5 years. They are a colour called merino. I don't know if using the ESP helps but l first came across it when l wanted to paint some plastic panels and the paint held on those really well.  
Sorry l can't give a professional opinion.

----------


## stevoh741

Normal acrylic house paint is fine. For virgin PVC I just lightly sand with 180grit or similar to take of the gloss then paint. The new acrylics are self priming and work fine. As yours are already painted I'd just paint straight over top of unless it is over existing enamal then use an oil based undercoat before acrylic.

----------


## cas.crash25

Cheers guys, I am far more enlightened now - had not a clue before. I reckon I'll give the Solagard a go.

----------


## nww1969

I had a heap of heritage red rustguard oil based left over must be 15 years now and still looks like new
but yeah solargard should also be ok.

----------


## Outdamnspot!

I've always "primed" new PVC before painting by wiping over with acetone, but I'm not so sure now if that's necessary?

----------

